# صناعة المطاط واعادة تدوير اطارات السيارت



## وضاحة (1 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
الاخوة والاخوات المهندسين ارجو ان تفيدوني في موضوع اعادة تدوير اطارات السيارات وتحويلها الى بدرة مطاط -واذا امكن اريد دراسة جدوى لهذا الموضوع وجزيتم خيرا


----------



## وضاحة (1 يوليو 2009)

الا يوجد اي تعليق على الموضوع؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد الاكرم (1 يوليو 2009)

السلام
لك مشاركة
http://www.delta-gom.com/pneus.html

وفقك الله


----------



## وضاحة (2 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك اخي محمد الاكرم ولكن الا يوجد موقع اخر باللغة الانجليزية او العربية يتحدث عن الموضوع
شكرا


----------



## محمد الاكرم (2 يوليو 2009)

السلام
لك محاولة
http://cadsoul.com/productsar/tire%20line.htm
http://www.asheerq.net/vb/thread15743.html#post45719
http://translate.google.com/transla...gom.com/pneus.html&sl=fr&tl=ar&history_state0=
http://www.4shared.com/file/93468008/a0e394a8/tyre_recycling_machine1.html?s=1

وفقك الله


----------



## وضاحة (5 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك اخي محمد الاكرم
وبارك الله فيك
ولكن اين مشاركات بقية المهندسين؟؟؟


----------



## سبنا (21 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
يمكنك الاطلاع على مواضيع السيد زياد النجار بهذا الخصوص


----------

